# John Field



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Been listening to his Nocturnes and Piano Sonatas, this on especially captivates me:






Does anyone know how to get out of copyright scores for his sonatas Op 1, nos. 2 and 3? I've tried IMSLP and some others but no luck. Thank you.

Another underrated composer though, along with Cramer and Moscheles.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks like those sonatas were uploaded onto IMSLP last year 

http://imslp.org/wiki/3_Piano_Sonatas,_Op.1_(Field,_John)


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

I don't like O'Conor's interpretations of Field but I do like Field. They were not meant to be played like Chopin.


----------

